# Platy sinking?



## buzz1167 (Sep 23, 2011)

I have noticed some unusual behavior from one of my platy's. It happened after we had a cold spell here and the tank needed a heater for the last few days before I got one. Anyway, I've got one now and the tank is constant 75, it got down to 68 or so.

The platy seems to be sitting on the gravel, alternating flapping its side fins but not going anywhere. She is able to move because if she gets close to the edge of the tank, I've tapped it before and she scurried off, but quickly went back to the bottom. I don't think shes pregnant, even though she could be. She didn't eat this time, that's whats got me worried. I don't notice anything particularly different about her appearance... I tired to catch her to put her in a hospital tank but she ran away like a normal fish would, however she doesn't seem neutrally boyant... Seems like she sinks unless shes trying to swim, because she has to swim upward at and angle to stay afloat.

Plz help,


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I've been noticing similar behavior in two of my platy's also. THe hide alot and don't come out much. One just gave birth a few weeks ago. Is your platy eating at all?


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

That happened to one of mine as well. Sadly, he died within 24 hours.


----------



## buzz1167 (Sep 23, 2011)

Platys not dead yet, still hoovering on the bottom, came up for food today. I saw what I thought was 'a' fry, dead, in the gravel the other morning but no more signs of pregnancy. Shes hiding under or next to an ornament most of the time, but will run away when other fish get too close.

Any ideas? Some problem pregnancy?


----------

